# Car has no power.



## pontiac70 (Jun 25, 2018)

I own a 2012 LS cruze with a 1.8 manual trans. On my digital display it says...reduced power and service traction control. I also have a traction control light on with two check engine lights on. The car has no power. I had the accelerator pedal switch replaced...the throttle body cleaned...the negative batter cable replaced. It idles smoothly. The car has 119,000 miles. I'm at my wits end. I appreciate any help you can provide.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

I think you need to scan for any codes.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

It sounds like something else is going on with the car. Doing maintenance does not correct them usually. Go to the local auto parts store(if not a dealer) and find out why the CE lights are on. If not that, disconnect the battery and reset the computer. Hard to say without knowing the codes.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Ignore any Traction Control and Stabilitrak Disabled warnings. The Cruze disables these anytime the car detects another problem. Focus on the CEL and the lack of power.


----------



## pontiac70 (Jun 25, 2018)

Thanks for the info. Had it checked for codes. comes up with a P2127 Which is a Throttle Pedal Positioning Sensor with a Circuit Low Input. I installed this part a month ago. I purchased the part from Rock Auto. It is a Gm part. Do you think its a defaulty part?


----------



## memarciniak (Jun 29, 2018)

It could be in limp mode, or an faulty wire somewhere, but something is causing the problem. It's likely not the part if it keeps reoccurring. I would seek for a possible source before swapping the part, again.

A code P2127 may mean that one or more of the following has happened: 

TPS not mounted securely TPS 
circuit short to ground or another wire 
Faulty TPS 
Damaged computer 
Possible Solutions 

Some recommended troubleshooting and repair steps are: 

Carefully check the throttle position sensor (TPS), 
wiring connector, and wiring for breaks, etc. Repair or replace as necessary 
Check the voltage at the TPS (refer to a service manual for your vehicle for specific information). If the voltage is too low that is indicative of a problem. Replace if necessary. If recently replaced the TPS may need to be adjusted. On some vehicles the installation instructions call for the TPS to be properly aligned or adjusted, consult a repair manual for specifics. 

If there are no symptoms at all, the problem may be intermittent and clearing the code may resolve the issue temporarily. If this is the case then you should definitely check the wiring to be sure it's not rubbing on anything, grounding, etc. The code may come back.

A code P2127 may mean that one or more of the following has happened: 
TPS not mounted securely 
TPS circuit short to ground or another wire Faulty TPS 
Damaged computer.


----------



## pontiac70 (Jun 25, 2018)

I haven't changed the TPS. I'll check it out. thanks


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

pontiac70 said:


> Thanks for the info. Had it checked for codes. comes up with a P2127 Which is a Throttle Pedal Positioning Sensor with a Circuit Low Input. I installed this part a month ago. I purchased the part from Rock Auto. It is a Gm part. Do you think its a defaulty part?





pontiac70 said:


> I haven't changed the TPS. I'll check it out. thanks


??? You bought it, but haven't installed it yet? Otherwise, I'm not understanding what's being said here.


----------



## pontiac70 (Jun 25, 2018)

So the switch on the pedal is the TPS? Is there another sensor on the engine that can cause this problem?


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

pontiac70 said:


> So the switch on the pedal is the TPS? Is there another sensor on the engine that can cause this problem?


It's not a switch. It's a sensor. The Cruze is a "throttle by wire" system. That sensor *is* the throttle. If the computer no long has confidence in the sensor (it's actually two sensors that have to agree with each other), it's going to play things really safe.


----------



## pontiac70 (Jun 25, 2018)

Okay thanks.


----------

